# Shortcut Vent



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Here's another pet peeve of mine. So many who strip wallpaper and paint the room before I hang the new stuff, never take off the wallplates and/or wall sconces and remove the paper right up to the elect box. 

How much time are they saving? And it may even take them longer to cut around the "obstacle" to get a good clean line. 

This was done by one of my painting buddies, looks like he needs some regrooving


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats pretty ghetto. It is actually easier to do it the right way, in this case. Sometimes the shortcutters make no sense. Maybe they didnt have a small flathead? :blink:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Always been a peeve of mine, when I used to prep, I'd take them all off, wash them and put back up, and the screws always had to be lined up!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

yes, yes , yes. I know what you mean!

All to often, I have even seen electrical outlets painted...and not taken off and primed and painted, just rolled over...eeck. 

years ago, there was an apt. manager of a historic building and he informed me of a great tip of placing a piece of tape over holes in the wall, and then painting over it!!!!

there are not enough of you's in this world bill!

have a great weekend.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

come on thats painting 101 even DIY do that before painting, and when putting them back make sure all screw heads are lined up the same way!!!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

hey- I like to line up my screws, too!:yes:

the real ? at hand here is do you do it vertical or horizontal?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

sagebrush123 said:


> hey- I like to line up my screws, too!:yes:
> 
> the real ? at hand here is do you do it vertical or horizontal?


depends the mood:whistling2:


----------



## Sully (May 25, 2011)

The first day my old boss brought his son on a big commercial college dorm job his son started rolling right over all the switch plates just because he didn't wanna be at work haha. Didn't get him anywhere either except in some hot water with his pops. That kid drove me nuts he used to leave full gallons near the van door and drive like a maniac. I once opened the door at the end of a work day and had two gallons roll right out one of which busted open all over a clean black driveway. Kills me we had shelves from the floor to the ceiling in that van!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I hear ya Bill. Was it just one plate, or all of them? The reason I ask is that we always leave the plates on when doing the bulk of the paper removal. I just don't like to have an open electrical box when working with water. We always take the plates off later and tighten up. But on occasion, my guys will forget one and I get to finish when I'm hanging...... 

Oh, and the screw heads _must _all be aligned vertical. Any other way and your a hack! :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Screw heads vertical. I used to do the outlets horizontal and the switches vertical, but then people started using those damn "Decora " plates (one rectangular opening for all and the screws that are three threads long  ) so now everything is vertical.

The pic in the OP was actually of a sconce. There were only two sconces and two switch plates - small bath with only upper walls papered.

And Paul, yes, when stripping I do like to leave the plates on with blue tape over the switch or outlets, helps keep the water out of the wires. But the plates come off before the paper has dried and the little bits removed. 

Actually, week before last, one outlet cover was already off (the HO had decided to be "nice" ) and two hours into stripping, the current started to arc between hot and ground. I HATE when that happens. 

It goes without saying that many folks like their plates covered with wallpaper, well once in awhile I get a little carried away with the screws - but only to HO's I like and where I've beaten my estimate. Note the top screw is NOT vertical, but I think in this case you all can understand the reasoning (I think I've posted this before):


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Pretty slick Bill! But you forgot the switch! 
What is the square thing?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wondering that as well. Nice work Bill!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

The square brass plate with the button in the middle is the old maid/servant call button.

This was one of the nice old homes in Dedham MA. It had a "maids quarters" at one end. Musta been built just before the depression.

Any way, in the basement, where all the house services were based at that time (Kitchen, laundry, etc) there was a servants call box,. here's just one example










When madame wanted her chamber maid, she'd press the button (the dining room usually had one on the floor near Papa's chair) and a bell would sound in the service area. A number would show up on the box to indicate which room called. 

I also stripped seven layers of paint off that and shined it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Always been a peeve of mine, when I used to prep, I'd take them all off, wash them and put back up, and the screws always had to be lined up!


Same here. 
Vertical Sage.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

That square box with the button is the "Bring me my Crown Royal ASAP" button. 

The screw heads end up wherever they end up when tight. Those of you who line them up need to find a hobby. :jester:


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I would like to clarify one of my hobbies is to worry.

and I hope that my smutty humor is not offensive to anyone. I do not ever direct it toward anyone other than being offhanded and silly. I also usually go "here" when I am crabby, hoping for other humor to snap me out of me.

bill-
the photos are amazing. the papered plate is extraordinary. If I painted in the same projects as you- It would be a feather in my cap.

Like those old copper push buttons. The historic apartments I was referring above had the copper plates with black buttons one on top of the other(hahahah) to turn on and off the lights.

I am in a rotten mood and am going to get my elixir. I will give a hint...it is not royal crown.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

ok, back to worry

I am a very very light drinker- two beers and no more for me.
and I do not do any drugs.

just so ya know...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> The screw heads end up wherever they end up when tight. Those of you who line them up need to find a hobby. :jester:


I thought I found a micro hobby by lining the screws up.:jester:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thats so funny, and I am glad I am not the only one with a thing about the screws. I had to educate my helper yesterday about that.
:icon_lol:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> The screw heads end up wherever they end up when tight. Those of you who line them up need to find a hobby. :jester:


You and Clyde Morron, and look what HE's hanging now 

we had to shame him into aligning his screws on his own damn list-serve


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sagebrush123 said:


> I would like to clarify one of my hobbies is to worry.
> 
> and I hope that my smutty humor is not offensive to anyone. I do not ever direct it toward anyone other than being offhanded and silly. I also usually go "here" when I am crabby, hoping for other humor to snap me out of me.
> 
> ...


Smutty humor? Did I miss something :thumbup: 

If you lived around these parts, these type of houses would be your bread and butter. Ain't nuthin special, really, just another place in which to earn a living.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> That square box with the button is the "Bring me my Crown Royal ASAP" button.
> 
> The screw heads end up wherever they end up when tight. Those of you who line them up need to find a hobby. :jester:


 
There are many electrical contractors around here with just that attitude. Do the clients ever notice? Mine never did when they were all vertical.:no:


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Bill, though I have no idea of how to wallpaper properly but I have done a couple of DIY projects in my life. I can appreciate the thought and detail that must have gone into that little switch plate. :notworthy:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

*Never :no:* ............,in my entire life did anybody, ever ask, or complain about the direction the screw slot was left in. I'm talking about custom builders with telescoping mirrors checking tops and bottoms of doors, super's with halogen lights shinning down the wall looking for microscopic wall imperfections or the biggest pita homeowner's I have ever dealt with. :blink:



You guy's are waaay TOO anal. 

I hope this business never gets to the point that I get a call back because of the directional placement of a screw slot. :wallbash:

Nor do I ever plan on chastising employees over "The proper orientation of screw heads." :bangin:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

As to the OP:

We strip all the paper first, then remove the plates and finish. Water and electricity don't mix well.


----------

